# Phpmyadmin

## Andrzej1309

Witam.

Mam jakiś problem z phpmyadmin

Przy próbie przeglądania jakiejkolwiek tabeli otrzymuję komunikat:

```
Parse error: syntax error, unexpected '<<<EOT' in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin/libraries/sql.lib.php on line 502
```

Wcześniej było wszystko ok, coś musiało namieszać po jakiejś aktualizacji systemu.

Phpmyadmin wersja 4.2.2, sprawdzałem wersję 4.1.7, jest to samo

Czy może ktoś już miał do czynienia z takim problemem ?

----------

## internet100

I had the same problem.

I just replaced using my favorite text editor these lines:

        $profiling_table .= <<<EOT

<script type="text/javascript">

    pma_token = '$pma_token';

    url_query = '$url_query';

</script>

EOT;

by:

        $profiling_table .= "<script type=\"text/javascript\"> pma_token = '$pma_token';   url_query = '$url_query';</script>";

----------

